# Nissan's new full size truck



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I happened to get something in the paper today about it. Also checked it out on the Internet at their website.Should be on the market in December from what i've read.

www.nissanusa.com

The truck is called the titan.

Looks pretty nice. It comes in extended & crew cab.

The standard engine(v8) is 300 +hp and 375 ft lbs of torque.They say it's marketed as direct competition for the 1/2 ton trucks out there now.

Might have to see what my father in law can do price wise( He's sales manager at a nissan dealership near here).

Dan


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DanG _
> *It comes in extended & crew cab.*


They are only built on one wheelbase though so with the crew cab I believe the bed length goes down to about 5'3" or something


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I was looking at the new full size Pathfinder for my wife. It shares much of the same components. Should get real interesting now as the big three start to get serious competition from other manufacturers.


----------



## Terrasnow (Oct 23, 2002)

I have called Nissan and Western trying to find out if we'll be able to mount a plow on the Titan.

Nobody can say yet.

Bummer on the baby bed with the crew cab.

Looks like Toyota will compete, too. Their crew cab will have a 6'4" bed. Goofy folding back seat, though. The Chevy crew cab's back seat gets my vote on design. It folds flat and has the best useable space. The dog won't like Toyota's approach.


----------

